# Check this mother out!



## Alpha (Mar 24, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-CAMERA-NO-RESERVE_W0QQitemZ7601390624QQcategoryZ4701QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 24, 2006)

Current Bid is only $26.98 :shock:

Anyone in the Vancouver, WA area?...keep an eye on this...it looks really cool.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm a couple hours north.  I have a print shop close to me that still use a couple of these to make copies.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 24, 2006)

wish i'd noticed that earlier.  i'm a few hours south.  what IS it, though?  looks like a huge format camera.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm now the proud owner of this camera for $27.98.  It's a good three hour drive to pick it up but I'm doing the happy dance.  

Nealhpage it is an studio view camera.  

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 25, 2006)

Awesome Fred!  If I didn't live on the complete other side of the country, I can bet that our basement would be a little bit more full.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 25, 2006)

Awesome! Let us know what the actual size of that gargantuan back is when you get it home! I wanna know all the details.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 30, 2006)

Here it is semi put together.   Thing is huge!  Not sure the photos show the size.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 30, 2006)

Freakin' sweet :thumbsup:

I just had a great/stupid idea.  Put a 35mm lens on the front, attach it to a DSLR, then connect it to a computer and a printer...put the whole works inside that gargantuan thing...then tell people it's a really old Polaroid.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep!  Only 5 hours of drive time and 3 1/2 hours of taking it apart.  Some 800 mg IB's and my back is like new, well as new as it's going to get.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 30, 2006)

That's awesome. Now i think you should reduce to 4x5  

Where on earth would you get paper/film big enough for that back?


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think you could call it a field camera either!

The film holders were for 20x24 sheet film, at least the ones we found.   They did have an old darkroom set up but all the items were in poor shape and who knows when it was used last.  

Made for an interesting day and now I'm just waiting for the wife to get home and see it in the middle of the living room.  

Might be sleeping outside tonight.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 30, 2006)

Or inside...

...inside the camera that is.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 30, 2006)

In case you feel like shooting...here's a link to some 20x24 sheet film. However, it's 10 bucks a sheet lol. This box of film is four times the price of the camera!

http://www.jandcphoto.com/browseproducts/Efke-PL100-20x24-Film.html


----------

